# macbook.



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

does anyone have a macbook for sale?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

StarDozer13 said:


> does anyone have a macbook for sale?


You might take a look in our Buy, Sell, Trade and Barter forum, StarDozer. Go to www.kboards.com and scroll down towards the bottom.

Betsy


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think you can find one from ebay or amazon. Good luck!


----------

